# The Fernweh Family!



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

I realized that I have't posted any pictures of the Fernweh girls! I got some candid shots of the does today in the pasture enjoying a little sun before it snows again! The boys were too stinky to go take pictures of lol.









Aslin showing off her natural beauty








Ivy striking a pose








Momo was difficult to get a good picture of because she wouldn't get out from under my feet!








Jazz was getting in some spool time








"Mom, why are you taking pictures of our butts?"








Maggie. Looking good for a coming up on seven year old!








Cat hoping for some treats








Katniss just came home from being with a friends buck. Love those ears!








Someone was holding up the line for the toys!








"Why are you sweeping the ceiling?"(I hate cobwebs!)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Very nice group of girls you've got there!


----------



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> They are gorgeous!


Thank you! Don't tell them that though, they already have big heads 



Goat_Scout said:


> Very nice group of girls you've got there!


Thanks! Nothing makes me happier then seeing them out in the pasture everyday!


----------



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

Sucked it up and got pictures of the boys this morning too. These boys are very friendly and sweet but that makes it hard to get good pictures because they always want to be right next to me!








Morty on the left and Rick on the right








Morty was hoping the girls would come over and say hi. He wasn't so lucky lol








Finally got one half way decent one of Rick. Of course with a bunch of shadows in the way though!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Handsome bucks! I love Morty's width.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

What a lovely herd you have!


----------



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

Goat_Scout said:


> Handsome bucks! I love Morty's width.


He is probably the widest goat throughout I've ever had, every time I watch him walk I can't get over how wide he is. I'm so excited to see his kids next year. Spring can come faster!



Mossyrock said:


> What a lovely herd you have!


Thank you! Can't wait for it to keep growing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Very nice.


Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome.


----------



## Darby77 (Apr 23, 2016)

Gorgeous herd, love those ears!


----------



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

Darby77 said:


> Gorgeous herd, love those ears!


Thank you! Those beautiful ears are definitely one of the reason I got nubians lol


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

I really like the whole bunch. Your does are good looking and well made to boot. I also like the boys. Rick is sharp. I would not mind having some of those genes in my herd.


----------



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

TexasGoatMan said:


> I really like the whole bunch. Your does are good looking and well made to boot. I also like the boys. Rick is sharp. I would not mind having some of those genes in my herd.


Thank you so much!  I'm proud of my little herd and can't wait to see them grow and mature. And to see their future kids!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

What fun shots - those girls have such character. And yup - Nubian ears are just irresistible, I agree!


----------



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

Karen said:


> What fun shots - those girls have such character. And yup - Nubian ears are just irresistible, I agree!


Thank you! They're a bunch of clowns lol. I wish I could have gotten a video of them playing!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow I have never seen a Nubian with a chest like Morty's!


----------



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> Wow I have never seen a Nubian with a chest like Morty's!


He really is built like a tank! I can never get over how wide he is. I can't wait to see what his kids look like come spring! Hopefully they'll take after Dad lol.


----------

